
Power line explodes at Yscaper, productivity destroyed - danw
http://twitter.com/danielha/statuses/331970912
======
axod
Why is this interesting?

~~~
plusbryan
b/c many yc companies live there. power and internet failures suck.

------
SwellJoe
No biggie. I lose my Google WiFi here in Mountain View a couple of times a day
for a few minutes, sometimes more--it's my enforced break time. I take the dog
for a walk or go have a bubble tea at Verde. When I get back, WiFi is back,
and I'm refreshed and thinking more clearly. Of course, on the occasions when
it's gone down for more than a few hours, I get twitchy and nothing gets done.
So, I guess a long-term power outage would be dramatic.

------
juanpablo
First the elevator and now this. And the rent is almost $3000 (Isn't it?).
There is no better place? Where are the other yc companies?

~~~
emmett
The mission is way cooler. Better restaurants, cheaper rent. Justin.tv.

~~~
far33d
Seriously. There's nothing more un-SF than living in a high-rise apartment
building with asshole landlords. It's much better to live in a 3-flat building
with a near psychotic landlord for the real SF experience.

~~~
cstejerean
What's wrong with the landlords? I know nothing about this place but since I
might move to SV I'd like to know why to keep away from it.

~~~
far33d
[http://valleywag.com/tech/justin'tv/landlord-evicts-
startupp...](http://valleywag.com/tech/justin'tv/landlord-evicts-startupper-
allegedly-bans-his-friends-256021.php)

------
Tichy
Is that the chance for non-YC startups to take over? ;-)

Are there no WLAN-enabled coffee houses nearby?

